# The Witcher war beliebteste Netflix-Serie 2019 in Deutschland



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher war beliebteste Netflix-Serie 2019 in Deutschland*

						Netflix stellt kurz vor Jahreswechsel die beliebtesten Netflix-Serien und -Filme vor, die 2019 die deutsche Zuschauer ganz besonders beeindrucken konnten. The Witcher war in Deutschland im Jahr 2019 demnach die beliebteste Netflix-Serie.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher war beliebteste Netflix-Serie 2019 in Deutschland*


----------



## Rollora (31. Dezember 2019)

Das Ding ist doch grad erst rausgekommen...?


----------



## Lelwani (31. Dezember 2019)

hab sie paar minuten gesehen und find sie naja langweilig....


----------



## ryzen1 (31. Dezember 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> Das Ding ist doch grad erst rausgekommen...?



Netflix hat dazu gesagt, dass man eine Serie binnen 28 Tage nach Release für mindestens 2 Minuten gesehen haben muss, um sich für das Ranking zu qualifizieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M4xw0lf (31. Dezember 2019)

Lelwani schrieb:


> hab sie* paar minuten* gesehen und find sie naja langweilig....


Bissl wenig, oder?


----------



## sfc (31. Dezember 2019)

Komisch, dass die zweite Staffel von Dark nicht dabei ist. Immerhin eine deutsche Serie, die ausnahmsweise so gut ist, dass man sie international feiert.


----------



## Atratus (31. Dezember 2019)

Wieso "war"?


----------



## Rollora (31. Dezember 2019)

sfc schrieb:


> Komisch, dass die zweite Staffel von Dark nicht dabei ist. Immerhin eine deutsche Serie, die ausnahmsweise so gut ist, dass man sie international feiert.



Das heißt oft nur, dass sie "auf Amerikanisch" gemacht ist. Was aufgrund der amerikanischen Konkurrenz oft untergeht. Am besten man macht europäische Serien auch europäisch. Das verwehrt zwar interkontinentalen Erfolg, lässt sie aber einzigartig bleiben (Siedler, Gothic, Wiggles, Anno...)


----------



## sfc (31. Dezember 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> Das heißt oft nur, dass sie "auf Amerikanisch" gemacht ist. Was aufgrund der amerikanischen Konkurrenz oft untergeht. Am besten man macht europäische Serien auch europäisch. Das verwehrt zwar interkontinentalen Erfolg, lässt sie aber einzigartig bleiben (Siedler, Gothic, Wiggles, Anno...)



"Europäisch" wie Tatort, Polizeiruf, Rosemunde Pilcher, Traumschiff und anderes Gedöns? Dark ist schon recht eigenständig. Es ist weder Stranger Things noch GEZ-Seniorenschrott.


----------



## tochan01 (31. Dezember 2019)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den einnahmen der TV Serie.... Andrzej Sapkowski hat doch über seine Dummheit damals so lang rum geheult und terror geschoben bis CD Projekt Red Ihm Geld in den Mund gestopft hat damit ruhe ist. Bekommt er auch was von der TV Serie ab oder gehts dann hier wieder von vorn los? Aktuell wird es bei Ihm eh auf dem Konto Klingeln durch die Romane die sich jetzt gerade super verkaufen.


----------



## Zwiebo (31. Dezember 2019)

tochan01 schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit den einnahmen der TV Serie.... Andrzej Sapkowski hat doch über seine Dummheit damals so lang rum geheult und terror geschoben bis CD Projekt Red Ihm Geld in den Mund gestopft hat damit ruhe ist. Bekommt er auch was von der TV Serie ab oder gehts dann hier wieder von vorn los? Aktuell wird es bei Ihm eh auf dem Konto Klingeln durch die Romane die sich jetzt gerade super verkaufen.



Ich denke nicht, dass daran was falsch war. CDPR war ein unbekanntes Studio zu dem Zeitpunkt und Spiele nach Buch und Filmvorlage in der Regel Lizenzgurken. CDPR konnte dem die 8000€ nicht mal auf einmal geben, sondern hat dieses in 2 Raten getan, wie man in einem  Interview mit Sebastian Zielinski lesen kann. Der Autor ist denen mit seinem Vertrag sehr entgegen gekommen. Auch wenn dieses wegen Unwissenheit passiert ist. Das CDPR damit Millionen umsetzt, war nicht zu sehen. Es ist richtig, das er noch einen Happen vom Kuchen abbekommen hat. Und diesmal wird er auch wohl schlauer gewesen sein. Im Gegensatz zu CDPR damals, hat Netflix einen ordentlichen Namen und ist bekannt dafür, mit Milliarden zu spielen.

Wie das mit der Bezahlung bei reinen Streaminginhalten aussieht, habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. Bekommen die alle was, oder wird das prozentual von den Einnahmen durch die Kunden abgewelzt? Eigentlich lässt sich ja sogar nachvollziehen, was wann welcher Kunde geschaut hat.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (31. Dezember 2019)

Zwiebo schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass daran was falsch war. CDPR war ein unbekanntes Studio zu dem Zeitpunkt und Spiele nach Buch und Filmvorlage in der Regel Lizenzgurken. CDPR konnte dem die 8000€ nicht mal auf einmal geben, sondern hat dieses in 2 Raten getan, wie man in einem  Interview mit Sebastian Zielinski lesen kann. Der Autor ist denen mit seinem Vertrag sehr entgegen gekommen. Auch wenn dieses wegen Unwissenheit passiert ist. Das CDPR damit Millionen umsetzt, war nicht zu sehen. Es ist richtig, das er noch einen Happen vom Kuchen abbekommen hat. Und diesmal wird er auch wohl schlauer gewesen sein. Im Gegensatz zu CDPR damals, hat Netflix einen ordentlichen Namen und ist bekannt dafür, mit Milliarden zu spielen.



Sehe ich nicht so. CDPR hat auch alleine das ganze Risiko getragen. Und vor TW3 war das auch nicht das dicke Geschäft für CDPR. Vom Kauf der Lizenz bis zum "dicken Geschäft" haben die auch fast 15 Jahre gebraucht.
Mag sein, dass Sapkowski vielleicht nach polnischem Recht Anspruch auf nachgelagerte Vergütung hatte, aber dann sehe ich das Problem im polnischen Gesetz. Man kann nicht die Rechte an etwas verkaufen, dann 15 Jahre die Hände in den Schoß legen und dann ankommen, wenn jemand anders (nach harter Arbeit) damit Erfolg hat.
Das widerspricht jedem fairen Leistungsgedanken.



Zwiebo schrieb:


> Wie das mit der Bezahlung bei reinen Streaminginhalten aussieht, habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. Bekommen die alle was, oder wird das prozentual von den Einnahmen durch die Kunden abgewelzt? Eigentlich lässt sich ja sogar nachvollziehen, was wann welcher Kunde geschaut hat.


Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass Netflix einen Fixpreis für die Lizenz gemacht haben wird. Gerade aufgrund des "Gewichtsunterschiedes" zwischen Netflix (Milliarden Unternehmen) und Sapkowski (einzelner Typ mit mittelmäßig viel Kapital) wird Netflix da hart an die Verhandlungen rangegangen sein.
Eine genaue Summe wird man vermutlich nie erfahren, aber ich gehe maximal von einer einstelligen Millionensumme aus. Um überhaupt einen Euro zu verdienen, musste Netflix ja nochmal 80-100 Millionen an Kosten für die erste Staffel ausgeben. Gerade bei verhältnismäßig unbekannten Marken fällt sowas stark in die Bewertung der Marke mit ein. Dazu kommt das Risiko.


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Dezember 2019)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so. CDPR hat auch alleine das ganze Risiko getragen. Und vor TW3 war das auch nicht das dicke Geschäft für CDPR. Vom Kauf der Lizenz bis zum "dicken Geschäft" haben die auch fast 15 Jahre gebraucht.
> Mag sein, dass Sapkowski vielleicht nach polnischem Recht Anspruch auf nachgelagerte Vergütung hatte, aber dann sehe ich das Problem im polnischen Gesetz. Man kann nicht die Rechte an etwas verkaufen, dann 15 Jahre die Hände in den Schoß legen und dann ankommen, wenn jemand anders (nach harter Arbeit) damit Erfolg hat.
> Das widerspricht jedem fairen Leistungsgedanken.



Für mich persönlich ist es gerade ein fairer Leistungsgedanke, auch denjenigen am Erfolg der Spiele teilhaben zu lassen, der das Witcher Universum erschaffen hat.
Durch The Witcher hat sich der Wert des Unternehmens CD Projekt innerhalb von 10 Jahren um satte 21000% erhöht. Da darf man sich ruhig auch dem Mann erkenntlich zeigen, der mit seinen Büchern den Grundstein für die Spiele gelegt hat. So viel Anstand sollte man haben, und diesen Anstand hat CD Projekt ja dann auch gezeigt.


----------



## onlygaming (31. Dezember 2019)

Kann schon gar nicht mehr auf Staffel 2 von Sex Education und Season 2 von F1 Drive to Survive warten


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (31. Dezember 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich ist es gerade ein fairer Leistungsgedanke, auch denjenigen am Erfolg der Spiele teilhaben zu lassen, der das Witcher Universum erschaffen hat.
> Durch The Witcher hat sich der Wert des Unternehmens CD Projekt innerhalb von 10 Jahren um satte 21000% erhöht. Da darf man sich ruhig auch dem Mann erkenntlich zeigen, der mit seinen Büchern den Grundstein für die Spiele gelegt hat. So viel Anstand sollte man haben, und diesen Anstand hat CD Projekt ja dann auch gezeigt.



Es gibt aber einen Unterschied ob dies auf freiwilliger Basis geschieht oder unter medialer Androhung von rechtlichen Schritten.

Und er hat ja Geld für die Rechte bekommen und ihm wurde sogar ein Prozentsatz der Einnahmen angeboten. Er hat das Geld genommen und wollte das Risiko nicht eingehen. Seine Entscheidung.
Nun 15 Jahre und viele Millionen Investment von CDPR später ist die Lizenz mehr wert und er will nachverhandeln. Das wäre ja so, als würde ich jetzt ein Unternehmen gründen und das dann für Summe X verkaufen. Und 15 Jahre später wenn daraus vielleicht (und nur vielleicht) ein Milliardenkonzern geworden ist, möchte ich dann nochmal 6% haben (was Sapkowskis Forderung gewesen ist). Für nichts, nur weil es meine Idee war.
Und da ich nicht sehe, dass CDPR ihn arglistig übers Ohr gehauen hat (die Geschichte war damals einfach unbekannt und die Chance für eine erfolgreiche Reihe marginal), hätte ich ihm freiwillig keinen Cent zugesprochen. So funktionieren rechtliche Vereinbarungen einfach nicht. Wäre auch schlimm wenn doch.

Am Ende hat sich CDPR mit ihm außergerichtlich geeinigt, vermutlich einfach um das Kapitel abzuhaken und die Wogen zu glätten. Das ist aber eine rein betriebswirtschaftliche Entscheidung und für mich kein Eingeständnis, dass Sapkowski irgendwelche Ansprüche gehabt hätte. Solche Vereinbarungen sind in vielen Rechtssystemen Usus, wenn der rechtliche Anspruch wackelig ist (und manchmal nur auf Diffamierung und öffentlicher Wirkung basiert).


----------



## DarkWing13 (2. Januar 2020)

Lelwani schrieb:


> hab sie paar minuten gesehen und find sie naja langweilig....



Also eigentlich überhaupt nicht... 

mfg


----------

